# My non-piranha collection



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Look familiar Neal (Peacock)?



























Guess what these are...



















A face only a mom could love...


















Did someone mention exodons?



















Last one... Lates calcarifer (baramundi)









Guess the fish in the background...


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

sweet collection


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

DonH said:


> Look familiar Neal (Peacock)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 holy sh*t..................

cichla temensis at its prime.. there is not another fish that even holds ground to a big temensis..

you are King..


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

nice collection...


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

those albino electric eel things (thats what they remind me of anyway) are awesome.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Amazing collection Don









You could sell tickets if you wanted to.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

great







rare collection of stuff u have there


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

those are aba aba knifes right?

very nice collection


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Thanks guys...

The knifefish is an Orthosternarchus tamandua commonly known as the white knifefish it's not really an albino. Some have suggested that they are very aggressive toward their own kind but I added the second one a week ago and they seem to get along fine. An albino aba aba would have the undulating fin on the top side not the bottom.

Neal, the 3 temensis will be going in the new 400 gallon tank from its current 360 holding pond as soon as I get the plumbing finished. I can take better pics then... Hopefully with some gravel and no other tankmates they'll think about doing something.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

How many exodons are there? What size tank for them? What do you feed em? I like!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, stunning collection
















I think that's the first time I've seen Bara's in a home aquarium/pond(?) - awesome fish they are!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

Wow that's some collection.








Was the third fish pictured a Giant Gourami?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Filo: 78 exodons in a 60 gallon. I'm feeding them flakes, blackworms, and pellets 2-3 times a day. Trying to powerfeed them to get them big and fat so they can go in a large planted tank. They are currently 2-3".

Bullsnake: That gourami is quite a bit harder to find than a giant gourami (Osphronemus gourami).







It's an Osphronemus exodon which I have heard gets a pretty good set of visible dentures once fully mature. This one is about 14".


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice collection donnie..btw was the pond in the picture were you have the temensis,was that your p pond?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Don, of those 3 foods for the Exo, which adds the most mass to them over time? What about beefheart?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow...those barramundi's are quite impressive


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

thePACK said:


> very nice collection donnie..btw was the pond in the picture were you have the temensis,was that your p pond?


 No... The p pond was actually a 500 gallon koi show tank that had a blue liner. I had to tear it down and move them to another tank. It was taking too much space right in the middle of the fish room.

Filo: I'm not sure which food will improve growth. I would give them as much variety as possible, clean water, and let nature take its course... Of the group, there are several runts and several that are quite a bit larger than the rest.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

those knife fish are so weird you have. lol looking at them its like wtf they are kind of gross for sone reason but cool as hell at the same time


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

SWEET!
Very nice fish!!!

How many exos u got? roughly?

oya, and what fish is this???


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Oustanding collection


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

> Very nice fish!!!
> 
> How many exos u got? roughly? * Exacty 78*
> 
> oya, and what fish is this??? *Osphronemus exodon, common name Elephant ear gourami but scientific name translates to Toothed gourami *


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

you sure are dedicated







thats one truly outstanding collection of fish


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

> Guess the fish in the background....


Is it one of those Asian cichlids? Etroplus canarensis or something like that?


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Nice pictures!!!
Exodons smoke








How many do you have?
I had 25 in a 55 gallon, you look like you have 100 or so.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

awsome collection, amazing man!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: and not 1 tank with subsratate in it


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> > Guess the fish in the background....
> 
> 
> Is it one of those Asian cichlids? Etroplus canarensis or something like that?


 Yes! It's one of three species of Etroplus, the only cichlids native to India. They are quite rare in the hobby. I'm still looking for more of them. There's also a tail of one of my tiger rays in the background.

Death:







The 400 gallon will have gravel in it to accomodate the 3 large temensis.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

DonH said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > > Guess the fish in the background....
> ...










wow one

you know im messing with you
all your tanks ive seen have no subsratate (like that rhoms)


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

good shots


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That gourami is outstanding


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sweet fish Don


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

DonH said:


> > Very nice fish!!!
> >
> > How many exos u got? roughly? * Exacty 78*
> >
> > oya, and what fish is this??? *Osphronemus exodon, common name Elephant ear gourami but scientific name translates to Toothed gourami *


 k thanks!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice fish don.
now show us the rest of your collection.
dixon


----------

